# Not a schwinn.... Killer tank



## volksboy57 (Sep 29, 2022)

What is this? https://www.ebay.com/itm/144081937439?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0&ssspo=4onymg25qyq&sssrc=2047675&ssuid=1t6UWbrwSGS&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY  








Schwinn vintage tank bicycle. It's an adult size with 28" rims. It's is in amazing shape. Ready for restoration. I found out it has a C serial number. Schwinn burnt in 1940 and all documents for this model were lost in the fire. It's a very collectable bike. All sales are final, no returns


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2022)

I think this is Shelby built;
maybe already in our Serial number thread @SKPC


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 30, 2022)

Still for sale after one year (about ~$1266 w/ HS&T)?








						Didn't you know all old bikes are Schwinn Built? | All Things Schwinn
					

Schwinn vintage tank bicycle  Ha Ha Ha




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 1, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Still for sale after one year (about ~$1266 w/ HS&T)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some people will still believe the world is flat when they go to their grave.


----------



## Axman88 (Oct 10, 2022)

I'd like to find a simple utility rear rack as is shown attached to this bike, whatever it it.  I've seen that style, bent from flat bar, in pictures of various heavyweights.  Was this an aftermarket rack from those days?  Can anyone clue me in as to what that is and who made it?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 10, 2022)

One might presume an after market accessory if there are multiple fastener attachment holes to fit more than one size.  These show up for sale often, usually under $100, and disassembly makes shipping less expensive.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265667705104?campid=5335809022Another similar version would have spring loaded arms to hold down any carry items.


----------



## Axman88 (Oct 11, 2022)

Thanks for the info Archie.  I have been using Pletschers and the like on my lightweights all my life, but the cast alloy doesn't seem right on the heavyweight, newsboy bike I'm working on at the moment.  The flat bar stock of these utility racks gives the right heavy duty, old timey vibe.

After finding a few more examples on Ebay, it seems that where so many of the stylishly formed sheet metal "racks" that go with "aero" and "jet age" tank bikes, are now showing their age in the form of swayback bends, dents and cracks, these simple, flat bar utility racks generally still look as straight and true as on the day they were painted.   I won't have to worry much about marring the plain paint job when I use the rack for carrying something.  And, it doesn't hurt that these utility racks are nice and big.  All good things in my opinion.


----------

